# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Δοκιμή σε LBPR Π.Φάληρο - Βοήθεια.

## panXer

Είμαστε στο Π.Φάληρο (βλέπε node 653 στο nodedb)
Έχουμε στήσει ένα AP στην ταράτσα με δύο cantennas.
Η μία κοιτάζει Ν.Σμύρνη (ν.κόσμο), και η άλλη κοιτάει Πειραιά (ΣΕΦ).
Ας δοκιμάσει κάποιος να μας πιάσει.!
Κανάλι 6
ESSID awmn_653
MAC 0006AB00766C
IP 192.166.0.30
(κάτω ακούει ένα pc στην 192.166.0.1)
sub 255.255.255.0
DHCP enabled.
To AP είναι ένα Synergy 802.11 AP (Ver. 1.4j.3)
Ας δοκιμάσει κάποιος να μας πιάσει.!

----------

